# My first SW Nano Tank - (The Middle) - Updated 2/3/10 Page 3



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I decided to dive into my first sw nano tank. The tank is a 5.5 AGA that is currently in the process of being designed. My idea is no brain surgery. Basically a make shift refugium/sump/hideaway for wires/pumps.

Here's the plan: Basically fit a piece of acrylic from side to side / painted black with the cut outs below. One will be the in, which water will flow through maybe chaeto and LR rubble which will in turn be pumped back into the main tank via a power head. I like the idea of the back partition because I can hide all unsightly wires/pumps/heaters/etc.

What are your thoughts on the sketch. It's very rough so don't tare apart the minute details. Just to get an idea. I think the only problem I'd be facing is very limited space in the 5.5 viewing chamber after adding the partition wall. Maybe it would be better to partition a side rather than the whole length of the back. Or maybe just forget the wall entirely and just run a DIY HOB fuge.....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

You say its in the process of being designed...so are you having it built?
If so why not go larger or deeper to make up for the space you loose with the refuge in the back?
It would also fix your "viewing chamber" and the more water the better the water quality I would think.
The side doesn't sound like it would look too good. 
The DIY HOB refuge would be even better if you hang it on the back. They are damn expensive to buy...around $125 plus.

I like the design but what are the actual dimensions of a 5.5?
I've never seen one.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

notaverage said:


> You say its in the process of being designed...so are you having it built?
> If so why not go larger or deeper to make up for the space you loose with the refuge in the back?
> It would also fix your "viewing chamber" and the more water the better the water quality I would think.
> The side doesn't sound like it would look too good.
> ...


I probably should of been a bit more specific. I'm going to build the wall and match up the filtration components, it's actually quite simple. The 5.5 is 17 x 9 x 11 which is quite small, but again, it's a nano. I would definitely go larger but 1) I'm trying to keep the cost down and 2) I just don't have the room. The tank will sit on my desk right next to the computer screen so it should be pretty neat.

If I did a HOB fuge, I would just gut a HOB filter and add necessary components. Maybe do away completely with all filtration and just let the LR take care of business.

This is where my idea came from. He used the side of the tank where I'd rather use the back to keep the length in check.










5.5 is the tank on the left....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

they make tanks designed like your idea, it would probably be cheaper for you to find a used one like that and less hassle.
is 5.5 the biggest youre willing to go? because the 12 gallon nano cube is pretty sick imo and i seen them go for pretty cheap on craigslist and brand new ones on ebay


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

The design looks good roccov but I would shoot for a 10 or maybe a 15 gallon so you can have fish. Also what are you going to get for lighting?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would love that 5.5 gallon for a desktop tank... Gl with it man and keep us updated! Do a step by step thread if possible cause I would love to do something similar if I knew how.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

sapir said:


> they make tanks designed like your idea, it would probably be cheaper for you to find a used one like that and less hassle.
> is 5.5 the biggest youre willing to go? because the 12 gallon nano cube is pretty sick imo and i seen them go for pretty cheap on craigslist and brand new ones on ebay


That was my original plan...Just to go with an all in one type of deal like the cubes, only problem is it doesn't fit on the desk which is the only spot I can put it. I'm going to fool around this weekend with the idea and see how tight the tank is with the partition. Plexi or acrylic is very easy to work with if you've never done so....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> I would love that 5.5 gallon for a desktop tank... Gl with it man and keep us updated! Do a step by step thread if possible cause I would love to do something similar if I knew how.


If I decide to go this route, I'll do a step by step DIY in case anyone else wants to tackle the project....

As of now, I have the 5.5 and a 10 gallon, one rio pump (can't remember the gph), a HOB filter, heater, dig. therm and a nano skimmer. If I get some time this weekend, I'm going to give it a shot....


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love this 5g nano


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

^ I don't he has 2 fish in there.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

E-THUG said:


> ^ I don't he has 2 fish in there.


the shape


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

E-THUG said:


> ^ I don't he has 2 fish in there.


Hey E-Thug, what's with everybody hating on the "fish in sw nano" ordeal? I was on the nano-reef forums just earlier for the first time and I noticed everyone was pretty much saying the same thing. Is it because of the bio-load that puts on the tank or just because it's mean to pack two fish in such a confined space?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Its not cool for the fish to be in such a small space like a 5 gallon tank. I have a clown in a 10 gallon and I'm starting to feel like even this is too small and Im getting a 20 gallon within a few days. Plus roccov the evap in going to be a pain to deal with on your little 5 gallon since even a little evap on a tank that small can change the salinity drastically possibly effecting your livestock.

Your going to have to keep a close eye on it. Your probably going to need an ATo which is about 100 bucks I think.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

the general rule with SW tanks is that the smaller the tank the more difficult it is to keep the params under control. it actually also takes as much effor to keep a nano as it would a 150g reef. 
adding fish to such a alreayd small space is just cruel tp the fish and also adds to the bio load which in turn adds strain on the water quality. if you start loosing control it just kill the whole tank and be a big waster of fish and coral. 
its not impossible, many people have beautiful nano tanks and make it look so easy, but there is alot of hard work
this is why many of the more experienced keepers suggest newbies start of with a medium sized tank as its easier to manage rather than going with a nano or pico tank.

but i do wish you al the best in setting it up. get it right and you will get so much joy out of the little tank and it will put a smile on your face everytime you see it

if you really do want a fish i suggest maybe a firefish or a goby. but realy nothing else will be comfortable in there.
best to keep it a coral and invert tank.

good luck. and please do keep us updated on your progress


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Makes sense re fish in such a small tank.

Anyway, I think I have most of the parts I need. Right now my equipment list is:

Aragonite Live Sand
40 Gallon HOB Filter
50 Watt Heater 
Rio 800 Power Head
Current Satellite 40 watt 10K/14K
Nano Skimmer

All I need now is time...... I moved my 5.5 gallon from the desk, where the new nano sw tank will be, to the bottom of my 75g stand. Fits perfectly...


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

You are putting your new SW Nano under your 75g stand?? Why?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

SeedlessOne said:


> You are putting your new SW Nano under your 75g stand?? Why?


Nah thats my old FW planted tank under the stand... The sw will be on my desk...


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Finally got it going.....

I picked up about 5lbs of LR and LR Rubble from an LFS for 7.49 a lb. Yes it was a mistake









I think I may pick up a few small pieces today. Doesn't seem like its enough....

Just water and mechanic parts. I removed the skimmer for now, just made too many bubbles plus I can't imagine that many organic materials being in the tank right now.









I was excited with this package...








Sorry the water is a little cloudy, the Sand was still settling...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow that is beautiful! Nice light and rock man, and btw skimmers take a few days to break in and work properly.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

neat little tank. looks good so far


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Finally got it going.....
> 
> I picked up about 5lbs of LR and LR Rubble from an LFS for 7.49 a lb. Yes it was a mistake
> 
> ...


Many larger skimmers take some time to "break in" and i would imagine the same with nano skimmers like Ex-E-Thug (speakyourmind) said... odds are after a couple days the micro bubbles will stop. As for the organics in the water, i am sure that the die-off in and on your rock from the move/new tank and water will be plentiful, and if you arent removing them it will get exponentially worse. I would run that thing full bore from here out as it cant hurt anything, and only better the quality of water in your tank. If the micro-bubbles dont stop, search google for something like "skimmer name, bubbles" and i am sure people will have advice for dialing that thing in.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Good to see you have it going.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for the advice and kind words....

I set the nano skimmer up and its been running for a few days now. I've had to empty the cup about 3 times, nasty brown crud









A buddy of mine was emptying his nano, had to move, so he gave me his two turbo snails and sally crab. I know I shouldn't have put anything in so soon but he had no choice. It was either kill the poor SOBs are be dropped into my newly established tank. Anyway, here's a few pics.

Added 2 more rocks from friend's tank. You'll notice I scrapped the whole idea of the internal sump filter. There just isn't enough room in a tank this small. So far its ok, starting to get a little cluttered with all the mechanics.

Anyone know what this is? It just popped out of the rock today....?

















Random pics.....


----------



## jonk (Sep 6, 2009)

[quote name='roccov12345' date='Sep 7 2009, 03:02 PM' post='2417529']
Thanks for the advice and kind words....

I set the nano skimmer up and its been running for a few days now. I've had to empty the cup about 3 times, nasty brown crud









A buddy of mine was emptying his nano, had to move, so he gave me his two turbo snails and sally crab. I know I shouldn't have put anything in so soon but he had no choice. It was either kill the poor SOBs are be dropped into my newly established tank. Anyway, here's a few pics.

Added 2 more rocks from friend's tank. You'll notice I scrapped the whole idea of the internal sump filter. There just isn't enough room in a tank this small. So far its ok, starting to get a little cluttered with all the mechanics.

Anyone know what this is? It just popped out of the rock today....?

Aptasia anemone, kill it!!!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice looking nano's you have.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

sweet tank


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

I was in the bedroom last night on the computer and took a few pictures with my phone. Nothing much to update, just that it's still going despite the hard learning curve I've endured getting this box of rocks to the 2 month point.

The parameters finally seem to be in check after a skew of problems. Added my first corals ever. Maybe I'll pick up some more this weekend if I have the time..

I will admit, getting a 5.5 gallon SW tank to operating condition with no prior experience was definitely somewhat of a handful for a newb like myself..
































- Diatoms are finally starting to subside.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

You shouldnt need the HOB filter...you have plenty of rock for bio-filtration.

Looks great BTW.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Wow looks really good nice job


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the comments!

So, as it stands, I emptied the HOB filter of all it's contents. All I use it for now is flow, additional water and a sponge to filter out the larger particles.

I'm holding the Tomato Clown for my brother until he irons out the issues he's having with his 39 gallon.

I feel like its starting to come together, just need some more cash. It's amazing how much a 5.5 gallon SW tank can wind up costing


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Much better pic of the new star polyp....


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

looks amazing man!
well done


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking lush


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks yall!

Quick and somewhat boring update for those who care. I accomplished my first set of frags (never did that before), which was in all honesty quite easy. The main zoa colony had a broken piece that was flapping around with the current so I decided to frag that to a small piece of LR rubble. I also cut my GSP in half because it was just too big for the tank. You'll see that is now located in the mid upper section of the tank. A buddy of mine gave me a red mushroom which is a new addition. I feel like I'm already becoming addicted to salt water tanks. I'm already eyeing my brother's 39 gallon if I come across a few extra bucks.

Pics......

New Shroom








Tomato clown dick!ng around my first frag
















Neat looking nudibranch that came as a hitchhiker on the GSP








Recently cut GSP








Side shot








Second half of the cut GSP, excuse the washed out pics, they're from my phone. You'll probably notice I'm still dealing with, what I believe, is cyanobacteria. The tank went from a full bore break out to just a tad bit remaining on the dead corals. I'm almost positive it came over with a piece of coral I purchased. I've just been siphoning as much as I can every water change. Extremely persistant....


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

sweet little tank man


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind replies! Much appreciated...... Updated shots after a new coral addition.... Not sure what the ID is on this one but I liked it!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks great...

I believe your new addition is pom pom xenia, or a pulsing xenia of some sorts?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Looks great...
> 
> I believe your new addition is pom pom xenia, or a pulsing xenia of some sorts?


Thanks! well it doesn't pulse and I've yet to find a close resembling pic on the web. Let me take a look at the pom poms....

Hey Skunk....right now I have a AC70 HOB filter that is really doing nothing but holding additional water and creating flow. If I had my choice, I would love to ditch it and just add another Koralia nano. What do you think....... Do you think that extra water is doing me any good stability wise?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Looks great...
> 
> I believe your new addition is pom pom xenia, or a pulsing xenia of some sorts?


Thanks! well it doesn't pulse and I've yet to find a close resembling pic on the web. Let me take a look at the pom poms....

Hey Skunk....right now I have a AC70 HOB filter that is really doing nothing but holding additional water and creating flow. If I had my choice, I would love to ditch it and just add another Koralia nano. What do you think....... Do you think that extra water is doing me any good stability wise?
[/quote]

Figure out how much water its holding, and use your water volume to get a %

I would say its prob doing nothing for stability, but would fill it with rock rubble (3/4" pieces?) to the top and use it as a "mini sump" so its actually doing something and creating flow. You can even make an eggcrate screen to keep the rock from tumbling out.

And then add another Koralia... just for good measure


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Looks great...
> 
> I believe your new addition is pom pom xenia, or a pulsing xenia of some sorts?


Thanks! well it doesn't pulse and I've yet to find a close resembling pic on the web. Let me take a look at the pom poms....

Hey Skunk....right now I have a AC70 HOB filter that is really doing nothing but holding additional water and creating flow. If I had my choice, I would love to ditch it and just add another Koralia nano. What do you think....... Do you think that extra water is doing me any good stability wise?
[/quote]

Figure out how much water its holding, and use your water volume to get a %

I would say its prob doing nothing for stability, but would fill it with rock rubble (3/4" pieces?) to the top and use it as a "mini sump" so its actually doing something and creating flow. You can even make an eggcrate screen to keep the rock from tumbling out.

And then add another Koralia... just for good measure
[/quote]

That was why I had initially bought it. I converted it to a mini fuge but it was loading up with detrius (sp) build up constantly. I was having major problems with my nitrate levels so I just ditched everything in side and kept it empty. Since then I've been fairly stable. The only reason I don't like it at this point is because the flow is a tad too much. Actually its not too much, its just that I can't direct it any place sensible. The water bounces off the front glass and stirs up sand like no other. PITA









It's holding about a third of a gallon. I would say the tank holds about 4.75 gallons right now...so.....some math.... .33/4.75 = about 7%


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Looks great...
> 
> I believe your new addition is pom pom xenia, or a pulsing xenia of some sorts?


Thanks! well it doesn't pulse and I've yet to find a close resembling pic on the web. Let me take a look at the pom poms....

Hey Skunk....right now I have a AC70 HOB filter that is really doing nothing but holding additional water and creating flow. If I had my choice, I would love to ditch it and just add another Koralia nano. What do you think....... Do you think that extra water is doing me any good stability wise?
[/quote]

Figure out how much water its holding, and use your water volume to get a %

I would say its prob doing nothing for stability, but would fill it with rock rubble (3/4" pieces?) to the top and use it as a "mini sump" so its actually doing something and creating flow. You can even make an eggcrate screen to keep the rock from tumbling out.

And then add another Koralia... just for good measure
[/quote]

That was why I had initially bought it. I converted it to a mini fuge but it was loading up with detrius (sp) build up constantly. I was having major problems with my nitrate levels so I just ditched everything in side and kept it empty. Since then I've been fairly stable. The only reason I don't like it at this point is because the flow is a tad too much. Actually its not too much, its just that I can't direct it any place sensible. The water bounces off the front glass and stirs up sand like no other. PITA









It's holding about a third of a gallon. I would say the tank holds about 4.75 gallons right now...so.....some math.... .33/4.75 = about 7%
[/quote]

7% isnt a huge amount... but it helps?

Why not buy a HOB fuge, or build one out of acrylic? They are fairly simple and easy to make if you can get the plexi and weld-on to glue it together.

Make it the size of the back of the tank, and like 3" deep or something. *It may be cheaper to just setup a sump*.

But the bigger, the more stable. My sump is a 125 gal tank, holding about 90 gals of water and my display is 155 gals so thats 58%

A 29 tall or breeder, with a 8 gal (room in a 10 gal) sump is 30% which is a HUGE improvement all around. (thats 7.4 times the water volume.)


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Looks great...
> 
> I believe your new addition is pom pom xenia, or a pulsing xenia of some sorts?


Thanks! well it doesn't pulse and I've yet to find a close resembling pic on the web. Let me take a look at the pom poms....

Hey Skunk....right now I have a AC70 HOB filter that is really doing nothing but holding additional water and creating flow. If I had my choice, I would love to ditch it and just add another Koralia nano. What do you think....... Do you think that extra water is doing me any good stability wise?
[/quote]

Figure out how much water its holding, and use your water volume to get a %

I would say its prob doing nothing for stability, but would fill it with rock rubble (3/4" pieces?) to the top and use it as a "mini sump" so its actually doing something and creating flow. You can even make an eggcrate screen to keep the rock from tumbling out.

And then add another Koralia... just for good measure
[/quote]

That was why I had initially bought it. I converted it to a mini fuge but it was loading up with detrius (sp) build up constantly. I was having major problems with my nitrate levels so I just ditched everything in side and kept it empty. Since then I've been fairly stable. The only reason I don't like it at this point is because the flow is a tad too much. Actually its not too much, its just that I can't direct it any place sensible. The water bounces off the front glass and stirs up sand like no other. PITA









It's holding about a third of a gallon. I would say the tank holds about 4.75 gallons right now...so.....some math.... .33/4.75 = about 7%
[/quote]

7% isnt a huge amount... but it helps?

Why not buy a HOB fuge, or build one out of acrylic? They are fairly simple and easy to make if you can get the plexi and weld-on to glue it together.

Make it the size of the back of the tank, and like 3" deep or something. *It may be cheaper to just setup a sump*.

But the bigger, the more stable. My sump is a 125 gal tank, holding about 90 gals of water and my display is 155 gals so thats 58%

A 29 tall or breeder, with a 8 gal (room in a 10 gal) sump is 30% which is a HUGE improvement all around. (thats 7.4 times the water volume.)
[/quote]

Funny that you mentioned building a sump. I was actually going to tackle this a while ago but I was just worried about flooding my bedroom, I guess about 10 gallons of water isn't much but its definitely enough to destroy my desktop. I can fit a another 5.5 in the cabinet on my desk....hmmmm

A HOB fuge is another good idea....

I have this feeling that by the time I get this setup the way I want it I'll wind up upgrading. My brother is selling his 39 gallon ......


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

roccov12345 said:


> Funny that you mentioned building a sump. I was actually going to tackle this a while ago but I was just worried about flooding my bedroom, I guess about 10 gallons of water isn't much but its definitely enough to destroy my desktop. I can fit a another 5.5 in the cabinet on my desk....hmmmm
> 
> A HOB fuge is another good idea....
> 
> I have this feeling that by the time I get this setup the way I want it I'll wind up upgrading. My brother is selling his 39 gallon ......


If setup properly the first time, a sump will never flood... in however many years, i have had one flood, and that was due to a 10 yr old U tube on my overflow box cracking and breaking siphon.

I have more problems with my RO/DI system realistically... that being 3 times in 2 years or so.

And i have also learned that with a rubber bottom area rug in the doorway holding back the flood, my fish room holds roughly 40 gallons of water and is about an inch and a half deep at that point.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

make a refuge out of an AC filter just glue the piece of grilled plastic that holds all of the media in place and make it as a screen to keep live rock and macro algae in place. works great on my 65 gallon.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pretty slick little set ups indeed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2009)

Good luck man. It looks great! Be prepared to double or triple your budget!


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Good luck man. It looks great! Be prepared to double or triple your budget!


Tell me about it









Nothing too fancy to update......although I'm in a little bit of a lighting predicament. My fiance got me a metal halide fixture that I've wanted for some time now (wanted to try some SPS corals). Only problem is I don't have any actinic supplementation and the coral corals look a little bleached out. I'm thinking it's either due to the abrupt switch from PC lighting to halide or the lack of actinic lighting. I'm in the middle of building a DIY LED actinic light fixture to add some hue and hopefully bring some color back to the tank. Here's a few pictures from my cam phone. The light looks pretty blue but in reality it's much whiter.

Oh btw it's a 70 watt 20K mh bulb

New Pics of the MH fixture.....
View attachment 189847


View attachment 189848


View attachment 189849


View attachment 189850


With the old Current PC fixture just before switching to Halide....
View attachment 189851


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

those lights lookreal bright. its hurting my eyes even through the pics.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> those lights lookreal bright. its hurting my eyes even through the pics.










It is pretty bright....


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

So since my last update I've added moon light supplementation via DIY LEDS. If you're interested in the write up, I put up a thread in the tank and equipment forum.

Pics.....

I love the fluorescence from the new actinics......

View attachment 190123


View attachment 190124


View attachment 190125


View attachment 190126


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

A few better pics.....

View attachment 190180


View attachment 190181


View attachment 190182


View attachment 190183


View attachment 190184


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Picked up 3 frags this weekend from a local enthusiast.....

1st is a Duncan....Little bleached moving from t5 to halide

View attachment 190387


Favia clip - My crab was infatuated with this piece for about 2 hours grrrr

View attachment 190388


My first SPS without Act., with Act., and only Act.

View attachment 190389


View attachment 190390


View attachment 190391


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice frags







especially like the duncan

that crab is looking suspicious to me


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> nice frags
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the duncan too.... He does doesn't he? Looks like he's looking right at me while I was taking the pic.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

It looks so good man. Are you running out of coral space yet? Maybe a 10 gallon or even 20 gallon upgrade is in order soon?


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> It looks so good man. Are you running out of coral space yet? Maybe a 10 gallon or even 20 gallon upgrade is in order soon?


I'm just about there........I really want to upgrade soon, just have to convince the wifey...


----------



## Genesis8 (Sep 11, 2009)

Gorgeous Setup.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Genesis8 said:


> Gorgeous Setup.


Thanks Gen!

Ok just a few quick pics nothing crazy. Really starting to get tight on space, I've been looking into setting up a 30 gallon breeder as an upgrade. I want a bigger tank but not too big. Maybe a 40 breeder.....who knows.....

What I really should get is a decent camera. My phone doesn't do the corals or tank any justice.....

Button Polyp I picked up from a local reefer along with a free sps frag. I had to move some things around to get them to fit. What a pain.....

The new polyps....In reality they are like a neon green color. Can't figure out why my cam won't pick up the color. Ahh well








Free SPS frag opened up nicely....








And a FTS


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

tank is really filling out real nice. good job


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A 30 or 40 breeder would get the job done ! But also will triple the costs.

My favorite 40 B is pictured below, also note that this is a sumpless setup


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

speakyourmind said:


> A 30 or 40 breeder would get the job done ! But also will triple the costs.
> 
> My favorite 40 B is pictured below, also note that this is a sumpless setup


Yeah this tank is beautiful. I think I may have read the thread on nano-reef?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

roccov, i also recomend browsing the nano reef forum on RC for tips and general information, a hge variation of nanos on there. it would give you some idea on how you might wanna proceed with your upgrade and such.


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> roccov, i also recomend browsing the nano reef forum on RC for tips and general information, a hge variation of nanos on there. it would give you some idea on how you might wanna proceed with your upgrade and such.


Thanks for the heads up! I was thumbing through the archives today for a bit.

Few pic updates to share....I liked these, well since they came out "ok" from my crappy cellphone.

These button polyps are awesome under the actinics...








I don't understand this ricordea, for some reason it decided to blow up like two times it size in a matter of two weeks. I'm not sure if it was the food I fed him or if something changed in the water quality. Now if he would just lay off the lipstick








Just a top down shot, this is my favorite viewing angle of this tank.......


----------



## roccov12345 (Sep 26, 2008)

Well I almost lost this tank yesterday. We had a huge snow storm which brought about 32 inches of wet heavy snow. Power lines and trees were taken down instantly and we were left without power for two days. With the cold temperatures the tank temp quickly dropped into the lower 70's and upper 60's. I had to drain water from the tank and heat on the gas stove consistently to keep the temps up for two days straight. What a headache....

I will say I am always amazed at the resiliency of these animals including my piranhas who had to stick it out in 63 degree water for two days straight. All is back to normal and I can't say that I could be more happy. Out of 3 tanks I lost absolutely nothing, no plants, no corals, no fish. Woot!


----------

